# Lizards > General Lizards >  what is the average price of a blue tongue skink at a reptile show?

## coolguypat27

a cb northern blue tongue skink baby how much would the prices range from?

----------


## waltah!

Probably anywhere from $80-$150 or so. Depends on exactly what you want. BTS are a very cool lizard to keep. They need a pretty large enclosure, but are easy to keep.

----------


## Argentra

Yep. Average is about $100+.  :Smile: 

BTS are the coolest and best lizards. But they are certainly not an animal you can stick in a 55gal tank. They need at MINIMUM a 36"x18" floor cage, and more floor space is better. I just made a 42"x20"x15" cage for mine and it still seems small.  :Smile:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

> they are certainly not an animal you can stick in a 55gal tank. They need at MINIMUM a 36"x18" floor cage


my 55 gal tank has exactly a 36 x18  floorspace though.   :Razz:

----------


## Argentra

Oh very true... but it also has at least 18" of height as well. Since BTS get all their heat from above, you need to be able to get the lamp close to the basking surface. The higher the tank, the harder that gets.  :Smile: 

And 36x18 is the smallest minimum they can handle. It doesn't give them much room, and they burrow a lot.  :Smile:  Longer and wider is always best.

36x18 for a bluey would be like keeping an adult beardie in a 20g. It could be done, but wouldn't be much fun for the lizard.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

i know, i'm just givin ya a hard time.   :Smile:    55gal  = 36x18x18

----------


## waltah!

> i know, i'm just givin ya a hard time.     55gal  = 36x18x18


Trouble maker!  :Razz:

----------


## Argentra

Hehehe...  :Very Happy:

----------

